# Nokia N78 available



## nikhilpai (Jun 3, 2008)

Wavetelmobiles is now selling the Nokia N78. Its priced at Rs.18800.

Hopefully the price will fall in a couple of weeks. If not, its too overpriced !!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 3, 2008)

It is too overpriced at the present moment....


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 4, 2008)

preview is up on gsmarena ..  bad design even though its feature packed .


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn. A definite flop with N81 available for a lower price and N95 just a 1000 bucks higher. 

What an ugly keypad and what a pathetic battery life of 4.5hr talktime.

worst thing is that you can't operate the phone without looking at the keypad.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Damn. A definite flop with N81 available for a lower price and N95 just a 1000 bucks higher.
> 
> What an ugly keypad and what a pathetic battery life of 4.5hr talktime.
> 
> worst thing is that you can't operate the phone without looking at the keypad.



The N78 is not comparable with N81.
It has a 3 MP cam against the N81's 2 MP. Plus it also has GPS which the N81 lacks.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 4, 2008)

Why not increase ur budget by 600-700 and go for the N82...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2008)

Oopsey. I meant N82 actually. It costs more than 19k?? 


Isn't it available for some 18k??


----------



## bikdel (Jun 4, 2008)

I dont actually hate the design. Plus its got an fm transmitter n gps. If price drops by 3k it will be hit, if not, it will stay in the shelf.


----------



## mayur.nvk (Jul 31, 2008)

Price is expected to come down further but I still don't mind paying the current price for the phone (as i already have)and these are my views...

Without geting into the debate of 5MP vs. N82 etc… I would say the phone is one of the most sturdiest from Nseries. It's very fast, I like the new S60 UI. Browsing is excellent, esp in the landscape mode it gives a gud view on the flat N78 screen. i like the Sporstracker app and keep using it very often... easy navigation and good OS speed makes it smooth. Keypad.. yes could have been softer and better. but i i think its too over hyped frankly.


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree, the keypad bit is quite overhyped… I laid my hands on N78 recently and I found the keypad to be a nice change from all the traditional ones have been using..  Don’t know why we criticize so much… on the other hand people talk about new form factor... as long as am comfortable with the UI, it doesn't really matter how the key pads feel on my fingers unless they are made of blades.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 7, 2008)

Exactly what I try to tell people. Most people just take other people's opinion as the truth. As I said before the proof of the pie is in the eating and eating it yourself. Instead of just taking someone else's opinion go and check out stuff yourself.

Most people think that N78's keypad is poor. Same thing they say about N82's keypad too. Although quite a lot of people who own the phone have no problem with the keypad. That's because everybody's perception of good and bad is different.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 7, 2008)

N78 keypad is anyday better than N82's keypad. The N78 keypad only looks awkward but is not that difficult to use.

From what I read everywhere, N82's keypad is just a matter of getting used to it. But there is a difference between a keypad being good ... and getting used to a bad keypad. There would be very few who would actually prefer the N82 keypad to other keypads. For the majority who say N82 keypad is not bad, its more of a case of "getting used to a bad keypad"

This point was best illustrated by my friend who said he had got perfectly used to his N82 keypad but whenever he gets to use his brother's Nokia 5700, it feels like heaven and its only then that he realises what he is missing.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2008)

Acutally, Isn't the N78 successor to aging N73??

Nokia will definitely bring the price down to 15k or even less in coming months. It's a feature rich phone but it's the price that really hurts.

When you compare this with N73, it's a definite winner. So, those who are after N73 can now go after N78.

Just my two cents!!


----------



## krazzy (Aug 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Acutally, Isn't the N78 successor to aging N73??


Yes.


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Aug 26, 2008)

guys... just got the latest on N78 price. 
its down by more than 3K... now priced somwhere around 16,000


----------



## hurricane25 (Aug 28, 2008)

where? all the mob stores still retailing at 18.8k+ price...


----------



## mayur.nvk (Sep 10, 2008)

hey guys 
there is a downfall but not upto 16K that was a rumour, it is around 17500. confirmed from Nokia  office


----------



## casanova (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anybody confirm if N78 in India has got the FM transmitter. My N78 doesn't have it and my retailer is not aware about it. he would get back to me in some days. Please don't quote "Yes if you have just read it on a website." as it is.

If you have personally seen it on N78, then do let me know.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Sep 13, 2008)

price may be come down but not so much. there will be decrease of a little bit. but gradually will do bcoz of competition.
mobile phones


----------



## subir12 (Sep 16, 2008)

casanova said:


> Can anybody confirm if N78 in India has got the FM transmitter. My N78 doesn't have it and my retailer is not aware about it. he would get back to me in some days. Please don't quote "Yes if you have just read it on a website." as it is.
> 
> If you have personally seen it on N78, then do let me know.



the retailer you are talking to doesn't have a clue 

yes, you can use FM transmitter on n78. all you need to do is update your firmware with the latest version i.e. version 12.046 and get your settings done at any of the nokia care centers and there u go..

here's a video that talks abt it..
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=NjsUNZ1BdWQ


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 16, 2008)

n78 is priced at 15.1 k .. checked yesterday ..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep its 15100, i bought it yesterday. Everything awesome except that i couldnt find FM transmitter


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Sep 16, 2008)

answered above ..dude 

u need to update ur firmware and get ur settings done at nokia care center.

its very easy to operate...
simply choose the frequency manually on ur phone, should be the same as on ur radio. 
and then play straight frm d phone.
here's some screen shots

[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10087]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0377/09654cc72f9042aa8b4e72b91f8a25d8.jpg[/URL]


[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10086]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0377/84373021c8b646dc8ea8f7064446c411.jpg[/URL]


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 17, 2008)

change ur product code and flash it with euro -1 firmware ..


----------



## casanova (Sep 17, 2008)

I have already updated the firmware.

Software Version : 12.046
Software Version Date: 25-06-2008
Custom Version : 12.046.051.1
Custom Version Date: 25-06-2008
Language set : 027
Model : N78
Type: RM-235
Latest update: 16/7/2008

I can't check the youtube video right now, but will do it tonight.

BTW, I had checked a youtube video earlier, I couldn't find the FM transmitter option from within the music player nor in the music folder. Though I can read about it in the help.

I had bought this at RPG Cellulars, I hope Nokia priority dealer will be able to do it and for free as it is near my house

Else Care center.


----------



## mayur.nvk (Sep 17, 2008)

ya u can do that as the same thing happened with me. i upgraded the version through my phone only but the FM transmitter did not appear there.

Nokia care came to my rescue. now its happily sitting in my music folder


----------



## casanova (Sep 17, 2008)

Will grab them on this saturday then. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 18, 2008)

mayur.nvk said:


> ya u can do that as the same thing happened with me. i upgraded the version through my phone only but the FM transmitter did not appear there.
> 
> Nokia care came to my rescue. now its happily sitting in my music folder




After reading some posts on the net, i found that FM is illegal in india and hardware is absent in Indian Cell phones but i think that is false claims....since Nokia site says FM trasnmitter is legal in India.

I tried using Software updater of PC suite and it says "no updated version" so i shall visit Nokia Care today 

Thanks for help


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
Yes, and it is even legal in China where most of cells come from.

BTW, the firmware update 12.046 was only available OTA (over the air). I doubt it is still available OTA. Check your firmware by dialing *#0000#. Incase, you don't have this version, you would need to upgrade either through wifi or gprs.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 18, 2008)

Couldnt vist nokia Care today since it as raining badly 

Here is what it says 
*
Software Version*
10.136
*
Software Version Date*
08-05-2008

*Custom Version*
10.136.051.1
*
Custom Version Date*
08-05-2008

*Language set*
027

*Model*
N78

*Type*
RM-235

*Latest update*
Not Updated


How are you talking about updating via GPRS ??


----------



## casanova (Sep 19, 2008)

Menu -> Tools -> Utilities -> Device Manager

Click on options and choose updates. It will prompt you that you there might be data charges. Connect. Click on yes.

It would search for the upgrade and download it. This is a 2-3 MB download and shouldn't cost you much.

Make sure that your battery is fully charged. If you wish to try your luck, ask the Nokia care if they would do it for you. 

I would be visiting the nokia care tomorrow or might be today evening.


----------



## hurricane25 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey fellas...

can i have ur opininon on n78's keypad? only from those who actually own a piece. thanks


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, i was also worried about the Keypad

The Keys are fine  Only problem is with the Keys on the right. The one of Player and stuff, the key above it and disconnect one. All are too cramped in


----------



## casanova (Sep 20, 2008)

I feel annoyed only with the C key and that too only at times.

I went to Nokia care and they enabled the FM transmitter. They re-updated the firmware for this to happen. They had returned me my sim and memory card during this. The data in phone was lost. The data kept in phone was my contacts and call logs. These were lost but I already had a backup so no issues. The call timers were reset as well.

Sukhdeep, incase you haven't updated ur firmware don't do it coz they would have to reupdate it anyways.

I am yet to test the FM transmitter.


----------



## hurricane25 (Sep 20, 2008)

How is n78 for playing games? do the keypad and nav keys support fast gameplay?

The fact that n78 doesn't have even a single game onboard is a big minus. hope ngage support comes soon. need ur views fast guys!


----------



## casanova (Sep 20, 2008)

N78 already has ngage support so you can expect good gaming support.


----------



## hurricane25 (Sep 21, 2008)

casanova said:


> N78 already has ngage support so you can expect good gaming support.



chk this out dude:
 *www.n-gage.com/ngi/ngage/web/g0/en/get_ngage/devices.html

^ what do they mean by that? am confused 

r the soft keys awkward when it comes to playing games?


----------



## casanova (Sep 21, 2008)

My bad. I don't game on phones, I would have missed out some word while reading it somewhere.

I have checked the fm transmitter and the range is too little.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 21, 2008)

casanova said:


> I feel annoyed only with the C key and that too only at times.
> 
> I went to Nokia care and they enabled the FM transmitter. They re-updated the firmware for this to happen. They had returned me my sim and memory card during this. The data in phone was lost. The data kept in phone was my contacts and call logs. These were lost but I already had a backup so no issues. The call timers were reset as well.
> 
> ...




Thanks, i updated Firmware using Wifi yesterday still no Change  

I have got firmware of 5700 and 5610 updated twice so i know the procedure....just dont find time


----------



## casanova (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, OTA upgrade doesn't enable the option. You would need to take your cell to Nokia care. They would reupdate ur firmware to enable the transmitter. Read Post# 34.

Be prepared with a backup


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 23, 2008)

casanova said:


> I feel annoyed only with the C key and that too only at times.
> 
> I went to Nokia care and they enabled the FM transmitter. They re-updated the firmware for this to happen. They had returned me my sim and memory card during this. The data in phone was lost. The data kept in phone was my contacts and call logs. These were lost but I already had a backup so no issues. The call timers were reset as well.
> 
> ...



How long did they take to do this update? And also did you test the FM Transmitter yet? How is the clarity?


----------



## subir12 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Couldnt vist nokia Care today since it as raining badly
> 
> Here is what it says
> *
> ...




*www.realgeek.com/nokia-n78-3-nam-ota-firmware-update-v12046/

To get this software through your Nokia N78, click Menu > Tools > Utilities > Device Manager. Select Options > Check for updates and follow the on-screen prompts. Remember that you can also use Wi-Fi to download the update.

This software release is available though either the Nokia Software Updater or directly through your Nokia N78.


----------



## casanova (Sep 24, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> How long did they take to do this update? And also did you test the FM Transmitter yet? How is the clarity?


They updated the firmware in 20 minutes. The FM transmitter is working fine and the clarity is good. But the range is too less.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok i got the Firmware updated aswell and i now have FM transmitter option 

The quality is good but like casanova said range is only very very few metres...but no worries, i am happy with it


----------



## hurricane25 (Sep 25, 2008)

just got n78... exploring. luv camera, screen, hate keypad.


----------



## pravesh nagar (Oct 19, 2008)

i really have to know. is audio quality in n78 through 2 speaker is poor?
also the sound of person calling you ??
and may the price would decrease around 13k in next two months or so...rply soon plz

i really have to know. is audio quality in n78 through 2 speaker is poor?
also the sound of person calling you ??
and may the price would decrease around 13k in next two months or so...rply soon plz


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Oct 20, 2008)

In uk at l8shop this is about *£294.95.*


----------



## casanova (Oct 21, 2008)

Audio of N78 speakers is good but low. But the audio quality is great when using earphones.

The voice clarity and network is simply superb.

Don't know about the price falls. Rather don't want to know.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 22, 2008)

Only thing i dont like about this cell is placement of clear key. Too dificult to reeach when typing message and using right thumb


----------

